# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  A Comprehensive Russian Grammar by Terence Wade

## Yazeed

It's a long overdue book review, but I'll just write a few words about it. 
Simply put, this is one of the best, if not _the best_ Russian grammar books that I have ever read.  It goes beyond conventional grammar and explains a number of exceptions that simply do not conform to the general rules.  It is divided mostly by part-of-speech (Verbs, nouns..etc.) and covers a wide array of topics.  It draws examples from famous literary works and news articles.  The language is clear, concise and straight to the point.  I cannot stress how valuable this book has been for me.  It is truly the Holy Grail for any Russian language student.  Five hundred pages of pure grammar (I'm a grammar junkie) is what will raise your command of the language from good to excellent.   
I should point out, though, this book primarily targets intermediate and advanced students of the language.  Also, this is a _reference_ grammar book.  Beginners might find it intimidating at first, but fear not!  Once you have a solid grasp of the basic grammar, this book will help you expand on them.  In addition, it does explain the basics, but in a far more detailed manner, so there is some review there if you're quite unsure about the basic rules you've learned. 
But honestly, though, I cannot stress how important this book is.  Even if you have a Ph.D. in Russian (I don't have one, unfortunately), it's still a valuable asset.  It costed around 60 CAD, but it was worth every penny I spent. 
Here is the link to the book on Amazon if you're interested:  http://www.amazon.com/Comprehensive-Rus ... 0631207570  
I will write more book reviews, but right now, check this book out.  You'll love it.  (I can't believe I haven't written a review on it until now!)

----------


## chaika

У меня то же мнение об этой книге, как и Язид! На этом форуме я часто процитировал отрывки из этого великолепного учебника. Но он не назначена начинающимся а тем, кто уже изучает русский язык 2-3 года или более!! 
PS. Книга включает указатели английских слов и грамматических идей, и русских слов.

----------


## Lampada

> У меня то же мнение об этой книге, как и Язид! На этом форуме я часто процитировал отрывки из этого великолепного учебника. Но он не назначена начинающимся а тем, кто уже изучает русский язык 2-3 года или более!! 
> PS. Книга включает указатели английских слов и грамматических идей, и русских слов.

 _У меня то же самое (такое же) мнение об этой книге, как и у Язида! ... 
цитировал ... .  предназначен не для начинающих, а для тех, кто ... .
В книге приводятся словари-указатели: английский и русский, а также указатель по грамматике._

----------


## gRomoZeka

I just want to add, that Yazeed's Russian is VERY good. Almost of a native speaker's level. So apparently, the book helps.  ::

----------


## scotcher

> I just want to add, that Yazeed's Russian is VERY good. Almost of a native speaker's level. So apparently, the book helps.

 For balance, I should point out that I also have this book, but my Russian is still crap.  ::

----------


## chaika

*gRomoZeka* wrote:
I just want to add_ that Yazeed's Russian is VERY good. Almost at the level of a native speaker. So, apparently, the book helps.   _Please_ correct my mistakes._ 
(The nonworking tags in your sig have been driving me crazy for weeks!!!)

----------


## Lampada

http://worldtracker.org/media/librar...%20Grammar.pdf

----------

